# What is the biggest pirahna?



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

please enlighten me on how big these beautiful creatures grow if any 1 know do tell me what is the smallest and what is the largest? thanks


----------



## wutwzat (Sep 30, 2005)

studmuffin992 said:


> please enlighten me on how big these beautiful creatures grow if any 1 know do tell me what is the smallest and what is the largest? thanks


I have seen in person a 22" Black Diamond Rhom. I don't know how much bigger they can get but this thing was a monster. My largest is about 10" right now.


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

studmuffin992 said:


> please enlighten me on how big these beautiful creatures grow if any 1 know do tell me what is the smallest and what is the largest? thanks


I have seen in person a 22" Black Diamond Rhom. I don't know how much bigger they can get but this thing was a monster. My largest is about 10" right now.
[/quote]
A 22" Rhom. is hard to believe.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

studmuffin992 said:


> please enlighten me on how big these beautiful creatures grow if any 1 know do tell me what is the smallest and what is the largest? thanks


the biggest pygo is will be piraya, and the smallest will be any fry fish.


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

piranha king (wes) has a 19'' piraya thats supposed to be the biggest in north america rhoms also get very big


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

wutwzat said:


> please enlighten me on how big these beautiful creatures grow if any 1 know do tell me what is the smallest and what is the largest? thanks


*I have seen in person a 22" Black Diamond Rhom*. 
[/quote]

I dont believe you, especially a diamond rhom.....maybe you meant to say 12"

You guys are forgetting mannies get pretty big also.........


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

studmuffin992 said:


> please enlighten me on how big these beautiful creatures grow if any 1 know do tell me what is the smallest and what is the largest? thanks


Are you talking in the wild or in captivity? There is a difference.

In captivity the largest are going to be Piraya and Rhoms. Mannies get large but there are not very many large ones in captivity.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Serrasalmus manuelli can grow the largest, but they certainly do not in captivity.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well my fish is bigger than your fish.







As far as I knew the piraya was the biggest in captivity.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

22" S. rhombeus is possible in the nature but not in home aquarium









S. manueli get bigger than all other piranhas


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> please enlighten me on how big these beautiful creatures grow if any 1 know do tell me what is the smallest and what is the largest? thanks


*I have seen in person a 22" Black Diamond Rhom*. 
[/quote]

I dont believe you, especially a diamond rhom.....maybe you meant to say 12"

You guys are forgetting mannies get pretty big also.........
[/quote]

Black diamonds really don't even grow that big in the wild. Black Serra Rhombeus piranhas may grow to 24inches in the wild, but changes are you've never seen a 22 inch black diamond rhom. Either type or you need a better a ruler.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

the biggest i've seen on the site was p-kings piraya. ppl say manuelis are the biggest, but not gonna believe untill proof wid pic and ruler.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
manny is 15" piraya is 19"


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i would say Piraya...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the biggest known rhom i know of is wayne mah's rhom. he only has the 1 rhom now but it is being kept with an 8 inch butticoffri cichlid.

his rhom lives in a 10 foot long 435 gallon tank


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the biggest known rhom i know of is wayne mah's rhom. he only has the 1 rhom now but it is being kept with an 8 inch butticoffri cichlid.
> 
> his rhom lives in a 10 foot long 435 gallon tank


 WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the biggest known rhom i know of is wayne mah's rhom. he only has the 1 rhom now but it is being kept with an 8 inch butticoffri cichlid.
> 
> his rhom lives in a 10 foot long 435 gallon tank


Ya but how big is the rhom?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Slim said:


> the biggest known rhom i know of is wayne mah's rhom. he only has the 1 rhom now but it is being kept with an 8 inch butticoffri cichlid.
> 
> his rhom lives in a 10 foot long 435 gallon tank


Ya but how big is the rhom?
[/quote]

He is about 17 inches and someday very soon he will no longer look very large by something else!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> He is about 17 inches and someday *very soon* he will no longer look very large by something else!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He is about 17 inches and someday *very soon* he will no longer look very large by something else!











[/quote]

Yeah I think I've heard talk about a 17.5 -18 inch rhom, what are you trying to bring in now GP?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Yeah I think I've heard talk about a 17.5 -18 inch rhom, what are you trying to bring in now GP?


But a 18" rhom compared to a 17" rhom wont be that big a difference....so in order to make a 17" rhom "no longer look very large" by comparison...Im thinking so something truly impressive!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah I think I've heard talk about a 17.5 -18 inch rhom, what are you trying to bring in now GP?


But a 18" rhom compared to a 17" rhom wont be that big a difference....so in order to make a 17" rhom "no longer look very large" by comparison...Im thinking so something truly impressive!!
[/quote]

Don't worry, I'm over here drooling too..







.. I'm just waiting for a large Vinny to come in.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he is looking for a 20 inch rhom from various importers i beleive. and when he finds it im sure he will buy it!!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh thats all. 20 inches. Gosh I was hoping for about 30 or 40 inches.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> the biggest known rhom i know of is wayne mah's rhom. he only has the 1 rhom now but it is being kept with an 8 inch butticoffri cichlid.
> 
> his rhom lives in a 10 foot long 435 gallon tank


Ya but how big is the rhom?
[/quote]

He is about 17 inches and someday very soon he will no longer look very large by something else!








[/quote]
Hopefully Mr. something is coming soon!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

for god's sake just tell us what it is and when it's maybe arriving so we can all sit around and envy GP!


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Manueli are apparently the monster in the wild. With a close second being fought for by Piraya and Rhombeus.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

theres a bunch of us waiting for 20" rhoms. it's been a long wait, starting to wonder if it's going to happen. 
wes


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> theres a bunch of us waiting for 20" rhoms. it's been a long wait, starting to wonder if it's going to happen.
> wes


I've never said anything, but I secretly want a larger rhom too!







If Wayne can't get one here, don't think any amount of my money will make it happen!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

nubsmoke u have a sickasss collection. Thats all I have to say Wicked Sick collection


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> nubsmoke u have a sickasss collection. Thats all I have to say Wicked Sick collection


At first I didn't care about size, I just wanted to experience all types of pirhana. I was fascinated w/ the large rhom, and freaked when I actually could buy one! Mine was a true 16.5 inch TL according to the tape, 2 years ago when I got him. Then came THE manny. I feel the urge to find one of the largest of all the species I keep, because of Wes.







Thanks for the compliment BM


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nubsmoke said:


> nubsmoke u have a sickasss collection. Thats all I have to say Wicked Sick collection


At first I didn't care about size, I just wanted to experience all types of pirhana. I was fascinated w/ the large rhom, and freaked when I actually could buy one! Mine was a true 16.5 inch TL according to the tape, 2 years ago when I got him. Then came THE manny. I feel the urge to find one of the largest of all the species I keep, because of Wes.







Thanks for the compliment BM
[/quote]
sorry about that :laugh:


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity


Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...

Anyway lovely fish


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

french toast said:


> > the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...
> ...


If I recall, the whoesaler did have another one similar in size. That fish was going to you I beleive! I still have a pic of that fish as well as Wes's when they were both at the whoesaler !However, my source said that particular fish eventually died and never made it out of the country so as far as I am concerned, I think Wes still has the largest piraya in North America!


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

i dont think he claims it to be the biggest in captivity, just north america :rasp:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

> the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> manny is 15" piraya is 19"


doesnt say just north america there................ BUT im sure its possibly the biggest ANYWHERE in captivity. if not its probably in some exporters show tank


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PROVE OTHERWISE. i said biggest known in captivity. i am yet to see a bigger one or one close to it;s size for that matter. french toast you talk about it but come with no pics or proof. i dont talk about it, i am about it. 
wes

BTW george from shark aquarium is the man.
wes


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Wes has the biggest Piraya on this site...maybe in the country. But I really doubt biggest in captivity. There are tons of rich people out there...that don't even care about this site. They may have 5,000 gallon tanks in their homes with boat loads of 20 inch pirayas swimming around...you never know??? Give enough room for a fish and good food and water it will grow to max. size given enough time.

As for having proof or pictures to prove there is a bigger one in North America again...you don't need to see it. It just might be.

Can you see GOD, people think he exsists, me one of them.
Just a way to look at it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

IMO,. WEs does have the biggest P here or anywhere else. WHy? Caiuse hes the only one whth prioof. and s humans, we need to see proof.

Or else, I could Say I got a 20 in Rhom in my 5,000 Gallon Tank built in to my wall.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PROVE OTHERWISE. i said biggest known in captivity. i am yet to see a bigger one or one close to it;s size for that matter. french toast you talk about it but come with no pics or proof. i dont talk about it, i am about it.
> wes


French toast is in the business and he knows what he is talking about









I totally agree with him


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> > ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PROVE OTHERWISE. i said biggest known in captivity. i am yet to see a bigger one or one close to it;s size for that matter. french toast you talk about it but come with no pics or proof. i dont talk about it, i am about it.
> > wes
> 
> 
> ...


So far there hasn't been anyone or any fish on this site to prove that Frankenstein isn't the biggest known piranha on this site. Yes there are plenty of piranha keepers that never use the internet, but let's just say "Frankenstein is the biggest known piranha in capitvity to this site" Is that better? Nothing has come close to Frank. Closest might be a 17.5 inch rhom. We have pics of Frankenstein in cans, next to 14+ inch fish and he dwarms them. Frankenstein is the biggest and thickest piranha in captivity in north america until a bigger fish is imported (which is what happens and probably will be imported by Gigante)


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> So far there hasn't been anyone or any fish on this site to prove that Frankenstein isn't the biggest known piranha on this site. Yes there are plenty of piranha keepers that never use the internet, but let's just say "Frankenstein is the biggest known piranha in capitvity to this site" Is that better? Nothing has come close to Frank. Closest might be a 17.5 inch rhom. We have pics of Frankenstein in cans, next to 14+ inch fish and he dwarms them. Frankenstein is the biggest and thickest piranha in captivity in north america until a bigger fish is imported (which is what happens and probably will be imported by Gigante)


That's it


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Obviously Fluffy, Exodus' 32'' Irritan is the largest piranha.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Sorry for my poor English people, didn't want to seem rude









I'm not that kind of guy who would say such things without knowing existence of similar sized fish. Here's for instance one of Frank's mates when he still was in Brasil :










That particular exporter had few pirayas that size, some went to the US, some others to Japan (biggest fish always go to Japan), and probably elsewhere. Plus other exporters have received some also.

Regarding George, I've worked with him many times, as a hobbiest and as a professional, and I've no doubt he's #1 fish dealer in the US









BTW I've talked to Wes via PM and we've cleared the situation. Sorry for the misunderstanding









Adrien


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Did this piraya make it alive and in captivity?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm going with frank. but i'm open to the concept of some japanese collector having a total whale too.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

topic is very intresting...lets see more pics!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Obviously Fluffy, Exodus' 32'' Irritan is the largest piranha.


NO DOUBT!

I got pics to prove too.

Bow Down Wes


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> he is looking for a 20 inch rhom from various importers i beleive. and when he finds it im sure he will buy it!!!!


He better get bigger, cuz theres already a 20" that I know of that might be entering the US on the next import of one of the importers in the US.
Well that I know of.

Also, Wes.
Are you talking about P = Piranha or P = Piraya?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Where these 20" rhoms outside of South America? Everything I have ever seen is pics in holding tanks in Brazil.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Serygo said:


> he is looking for a 20 inch rhom from various importers i beleive. and when he finds it im sure he will buy it!!!!


He better get bigger, cuz theres already a 20" that I know of that might be entering the US on the next import of one of the importers in the US.
Well that I know of.

Also, Wes.
Are you talking about P = Piranha or P = Piraya?
[/quote]


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> > the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...
> ...


If I recall, the whoesaler *did have another one similar in size*. That fish was going to you I beleive! I still have a pic of that fish as well as Wes's when they were both at the whoesaler !However, *my source said that particular fish eventually died and never made it out of the country * so as far as I am concerned, I think *Wes still has the largest piraya in North America*!
[/quote]

Wes at least has the biggest known piranha of anyone o*n this site, waterwolves, aquaticpredators, etc. * No one can take a picture of a piranha in THEIR tank on this site that is bigger. I've seen Frankenstein in person and he's just unreal. Another thing said was, there was a fish of similar size, which one was bigger? Well it doesn't matter now cause the other fish is dead. Never made it. So we can say Frankenstein IS THE BIGGEST piranha that anyone owns on this site and at least no one knows anyone who has a bigger piranha. You may have heard stories, but you do not know. Other people saying there is someone rich out there that doesn't care about this site, might be true, just like some people think theres bigfoot out there and some don't. Need some proof other than BUT MAYBE SOME RICH GUY. Maybe Bill Gates has large piranhas with laser beams on their foreheads that also know how to use computers too. (GP I'm not arguing with you, I just bolded your statements for other people)
[/quote]

INCORRECT!
There is a bigger piranha in the websites (go look around, and you will find a 20" rhom). You never specified whos tank, and we have never seen an picture that shows that Frank. is 19" he could be 18.5" or bigger or smaller. So Wes cannot say he is 100% sure that he is 19", until he can prove that he (frank.) is.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Is this the same Rhom that is still in South America? If we are taking that, heck there are probably 24" or bigger piraya in holding tanks. Now do they make it out of South America and live?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Serygo said:


> > the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...
> ...


If I recall, the whoesaler *did have another one similar in size*. That fish was going to you I beleive! I still have a pic of that fish as well as Wes's when they were both at the whoesaler !However, *my source said that particular fish eventually died and never made it out of the country * so as far as I am concerned, I think *Wes still has the largest piraya in North America*!
[/quote]

Wes at least has the biggest known piranha of anyone o*n this site, waterwolves, aquaticpredators, etc. * No one can take a picture of a piranha in THEIR tank on this site that is bigger. I've seen Frankenstein in person and he's just unreal. Another thing said was, there was a fish of similar size, which one was bigger? Well it doesn't matter now cause the other fish is dead. Never made it. So we can say Frankenstein IS THE BIGGEST piranha that anyone owns on this site and at least no one knows anyone who has a bigger piranha. You may have heard stories, but you do not know. Other people saying there is someone rich out there that doesn't care about this site, might be true, just like some people think theres bigfoot out there and some don't. Need some proof other than BUT MAYBE SOME RICH GUY. Maybe Bill Gates has large piranhas with laser beams on their foreheads that also know how to use computers too. (GP I'm not arguing with you, I just bolded your statements for other people)
[/quote]

INCORRECT!
There is a bigger piranha in the websites (go look around, and you will find a 20" rhom). You never specified whos tank, and we have never seen an picture that shows that Frank. is 19" he could be 18.5" or bigger or smaller. So Wes cannot say he is 100% sure that he is 19", until he can prove that he (frank.) is.
[/quote]
If its the fish I think your referring to, that fish isnt even in the states yet, and may never get here anytime soon either, considering with what just happend with his last load, wouldnt be too smart to take another hit like that.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...
> ...


If I recall, the whoesaler *did have another one similar in size*. That fish was going to you I beleive! I still have a pic of that fish as well as Wes's when they were both at the whoesaler !However, *my source said that particular fish eventually died and never made it out of the country * so as far as I am concerned, I think *Wes still has the largest piraya in North America*!
[/quote]

Wes at least has the biggest known piranha of anyone o*n this site, waterwolves, aquaticpredators, etc. * No one can take a picture of a piranha in THEIR tank on this site that is bigger. I've seen Frankenstein in person and he's just unreal. Another thing said was, there was a fish of similar size, which one was bigger? Well it doesn't matter now cause the other fish is dead. Never made it. So we can say Frankenstein IS THE BIGGEST piranha that anyone owns on this site and at least no one knows anyone who has a bigger piranha. You may have heard stories, but you do not know. Other people saying there is someone rich out there that doesn't care about this site, might be true, just like some people think theres bigfoot out there and some don't. Need some proof other than BUT MAYBE SOME RICH GUY. Maybe Bill Gates has large piranhas with laser beams on their foreheads that also know how to use computers too. (GP I'm not arguing with you, I just bolded your statements for other people)
[/quote]

INCORRECT!
There is a bigger piranha in the websites (go look around, and you will find a 20" rhom). You never specified whos tank, and we have never seen an picture that shows that Frank. is 19" he could be 18.5" or bigger or smaller. So Wes cannot say he is 100% sure that he is 19", until he can prove that he (frank.) is.
[/quote]
If its the fish I think your referring to, that fish isnt even in the states yet, and may never get here anytime soon either, considering with what just happend with his last load, wouldnt be too smart to take another hit like that.
[/quote]

Yes, it is








But yet nobody ever specified if they were talking about in exporters tanks or up here in the tanks, or over in asia, or europe, or africa, or anywhere else.
So still.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Serygo said:


> > the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...
> ...


If I recall, the whoesaler *did have another one similar in size*. That fish was going to you I beleive! I still have a pic of that fish as well as Wes's when they were both at the whoesaler !However, *my source said that particular fish eventually died and never made it out of the country * so as far as I am concerned, I think *Wes still has the largest piraya in North America*!
[/quote]

Wes at least has the biggest known piranha of anyone o*n this site, waterwolves, aquaticpredators, etc. * No one can take a picture of a piranha in THEIR tank on this site that is bigger. I've seen Frankenstein in person and he's just unreal. Another thing said was, there was a fish of similar size, which one was bigger? Well it doesn't matter now cause the other fish is dead. Never made it. So we can say Frankenstein IS THE BIGGEST piranha that anyone owns on this site and at least no one knows anyone who has a bigger piranha. You may have heard stories, but you do not know. Other people saying there is someone rich out there that doesn't care about this site, might be true, just like some people think theres bigfoot out there and some don't. Need some proof other than BUT MAYBE SOME RICH GUY. Maybe Bill Gates has large piranhas with laser beams on their foreheads that also know how to use computers too. (GP I'm not arguing with you, I just bolded your statements for other people)
[/quote]

INCORRECT!
There is a bigger piranha in the websites (go look around, and you will find a 20" rhom). You never specified whos tank, and we have never seen an picture that shows that Frank. is 19" he could be 18.5" or bigger or smaller. So Wes cannot say he is 100% sure that he is 19", until he can prove that he (frank.) is.
[/quote]
If its the fish I think your referring to, that fish isnt even in the states yet, and may never get here anytime soon either, considering with what just happend with his last load, wouldnt be too smart to take another hit like that.
[/quote]

Yes, it is








But yet nobody ever specified if they were talking about in exporters tanks or up here in the tanks, or over in asia, or europe, or africa, or anywhere else.
So still.
[/quote]
Go back to fantasy island already


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...
> ...


If I recall, the whoesaler *did have another one similar in size*. That fish was going to you I beleive! I still have a pic of that fish as well as Wes's when they were both at the whoesaler !However, *my source said that particular fish eventually died and never made it out of the country * so as far as I am concerned, I think *Wes still has the largest piraya in North America*!
[/quote]

Wes at least has the biggest known piranha of anyone o*n this site, waterwolves, aquaticpredators, etc. * No one can take a picture of a piranha in THEIR tank on this site that is bigger. I've seen Frankenstein in person and he's just unreal. Another thing said was, there was a fish of similar size, which one was bigger? Well it doesn't matter now cause the other fish is dead. Never made it. So we can say Frankenstein IS THE BIGGEST piranha that anyone owns on this site and at least no one knows anyone who has a bigger piranha. You may have heard stories, but you do not know. Other people saying there is someone rich out there that doesn't care about this site, might be true, just like some people think theres bigfoot out there and some don't. Need some proof other than BUT MAYBE SOME RICH GUY. Maybe Bill Gates has large piranhas with laser beams on their foreheads that also know how to use computers too. (GP I'm not arguing with you, I just bolded your statements for other people)
[/quote]

INCORRECT!
There is a bigger piranha in the websites (go look around, and you will find a 20" rhom). You never specified whos tank, and we have never seen an picture that shows that Frank. is 19" he could be 18.5" or bigger or smaller. So Wes cannot say he is 100% sure that he is 19", until he can prove that he (frank.) is.
[/quote]
If its the fish I think your referring to, that fish isnt even in the states yet, and may never get here anytime soon either, considering with what just happend with his last load, wouldnt be too smart to take another hit like that.
[/quote]

Yes, it is








But yet nobody ever specified if they were talking about in exporters tanks or up here in the tanks, or over in asia, or europe, or africa, or anywhere else.
So still.
[/quote]
Go back to fantasy island already








[/quote]

If you havent noticed yet....
I am already there...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it would be pretty naive to think a person on this site has the largest piranha in captivity. Many of the long time piranha keeper dont frequent the web sites so I would bet that this site represents a small portion of the piranha keepers around the world. Im not saying it isnt possible...just that if I was a betting man...I would put my $ on a Japanese keeper having the largest piranha in a hobbyists tank. I simply say this because it has been said over and over that the most fanatical piranha keepers are in Japan..and they are willing to pay top $ for fish.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Biggest piranha in captivity...


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

That my friend is one big bahima!, mean looking mother f*cker to!... wish we could just a real measurement!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Serygo said:


> > the biggest known piraya and manny in captivity
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure about that manny but I can guarantee your piraya is not the biggest known in captivity Wes. Sorry but that's not the first time I read this from you and since your boy had friends at east that size in Brasil before G received him, I just wanted to add it...
> ...


If I recall, the whoesaler *did have another one similar in size*. That fish was going to you I beleive! I still have a pic of that fish as well as Wes's when they were both at the whoesaler !However, *my source said that particular fish eventually died and never made it out of the country * so as far as I am concerned, I think *Wes still has the largest piraya in North America*!
[/quote]

Wes at least has the biggest known piranha of anyone o*n this site, waterwolves, aquaticpredators, etc. * No one can take a picture of a piranha in *THEIR tank * on this site that is bigger. I've seen Frankenstein in person and he's just unreal. Another thing said was, there was a fish of similar size, which one was bigger? Well it doesn't matter now cause the other fish is dead. Never made it. So we can say Frankenstein IS THE BIGGEST piranha that anyone owns on this site and at least no one knows anyone who has a bigger piranha. You may have heard stories, but you do not know. Other people saying there is someone rich out there that doesn't care about this site, might be true, just like some people think theres bigfoot out there and some don't. Need some proof other than BUT MAYBE SOME RICH GUY. Maybe Bill Gates has large piranhas with laser beams on their foreheads that also know how to use computers too. (GP I'm not arguing with you, I just bolded your statements for other people)
[/quote]

INCORRECT!
There is a bigger piranha in the websites (go look around, and you will find a 20" rhom). You never specified whos tank, and we have never seen an picture that shows that Frank. is 19" he could be 18.5" or bigger or smaller. So Wes cannot say he is 100% sure that he is 19", until he can prove that he (frank.) is.
[/quote]
If its the fish I think your referring to, that fish isnt even in the states yet, and may never get here anytime soon either, considering with what just happend with his last load, wouldnt be too smart to take another hit like that.
[/quote]

Yes, it is








But yet nobody ever specified if they were talking about in exporters tanks or up here in the tanks, or over in asia, or europe, or africa, or anywhere else.
So still.
[/quote]
Go back to fantasy island already









[/quote]

If you havent noticed yet....
I am already there...








[/quote]

Just bolded that for you. No one IN THEIR tank can prove their P is bigger than Frankenstein on the sites. If you're talking about East Coast Zoological Supply, I know what fish he has. Wasn't it "measured" at 18 inches and now at 19.25 inches. That's the big boy but amazing how the bad pictures and the 1.25 inch growth in a few weeks. If there's another one, there hasn't been much on it. I already know he lost a shipment of 16, 17+ inches.

And we're not talking about holding tanks in South America. Maybe there is a guy in South America that is a collector and has the biggest P that he caught himself in a river, who knows. But we're talking about collectors here and THEIR tanks, just to clarify things. Let's say collectors outside of South America and not holding tanks in South America.









Like GG said, chances are of the biggest owner actually being on this site is small, but still a chance. Just like theres a chance that the biggest owner isn't on this site. But for now, I still agree with my comment "Frankenstein is the biggest & thickest piranha on this site, waterwolves, aquaticpredators, etc that is known about and actually in a hobbyist's tank, not a holding tank in south america"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Biggest known Piranha to us ont his site (with pics) is definitly Frank, he is a beast!

Biggest in the hobby...unknown if their is bigger than frank, but Im almost certain that with the relatively small proportion of P owners that we represent on this board and the fanatics that Japan has that their is larger out there...without a doubt.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Biggest known Piranha to us ont his site (with pics) is definitly Frank, he is a beast!
> 
> Biggest in the hobby...unknown if their is bigger than frank, but Im almost certain that with the relatively small proportion of P owners that we represent on this board and the fanatics that Japan has that their is larger out there...without a doubt.


Well I guess that can only mean one thing. We need to start a p-fury mob and fly over to Japan and knock on everyone's door until we find the biggest piranha. We will need a baseball bat, ninja stars, masks, pfury sponsored tshirts, karate & numchuck skills, a big net, and a big cooler to take the fish with us.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow....it seems that size does count afterall. Ok boys, drop your drawers and take out the rulers...

Now let's see who has the biggest....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Wow....it seems that size does count afterall. Ok boys, drop your drawers and take out the rulers...
> 
> Now let's see who has the biggest....


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Biggest piranha in captivity...


oh my gawd....that is one fugly headed fish....but i would love to own that thing..


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

View attachment 97622
View attachment 97621


b_ack51 said:


> Biggest known Piranha to us ont his site (with pics) is definitly Frank, he is a beast!
> 
> Biggest in the hobby...unknown if their is bigger than frank, but Im almost certain that with the relatively small proportion of P owners that we represent on this board and the fanatics that Japan has that their is larger out there...without a doubt.


Well I guess that can only mean one thing. We need to start a p-fury mob and fly over to Japan and knock on everyone's door until we find the biggest piranha. We will need a baseball bat, ninja stars, masks, pfury sponsored tshirts, karate & numchuck skills, a big net, and a big cooler to take the fish with us.
[/quote]

On a more serious note! I would hope that somehow/someway/someday/sooner than later, pfury can connect with or rendevous with other international piranha sites should they exist and especially ones in Japan.
We do know the Japanese Hobbyist will spend a lot for their fish but do we know it is the largest specimens that they will always seek out. Can we be so flippant as to always defer to the Japanese when it comes to any kind of prize "catch". We have often heard they get the best fish but what does that really entail? 100% largest fish? All the time? One other thing, pfury-com is seen around the world, do anyone not think that possiblity of some Japanese piranha hobbyist hearing or knowing about this site would attempt to convey their interest in this hobby on this site? Why not, we share the same passion! In summary, I'm just wondering just what really is out there in the land of the rising sun??? Anyone here with good Japanese lanqguage skills please help us find them on the net! BTW: here is one of franks big brothers when he was at the whoesaler a year ago: Up there!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Biggest piranha in captivity...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

btw serygo is this the nasty deformed fish you speak of? he isn't measured either and he looks like a rotted pumpkin.
wes

btw your boy jon from east coast zoo can't even get a 17" alive. then he post pics of a 14" dead and says it's 17" with no ruler or yardstick or anything. the fish is dead why not prove it's size? somehting smells fishy too me.
wes


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> japan this japan that. we always here about them but never see anything.


You know, I have wondered that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pat said:


> japan this japan that. we always here about them but never see anything.


You know, I have wondered that.
[/quote]

Haha, just like Bigfoot or the Lochness monster.

And relax, I know there are plenty of crazy people out there that will drop more money on a fish than some people will on a car.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> I think it would be pretty naive to think a person on this site has the largest piranha in captivity. Many of the long time piranha keeper dont frequent the web sites so I would bet that this site represents a small portion of the piranha keepers around the world. Im not saying it isnt possible...just that if I was a betting man...I would put my $ on a Japanese keeper having the largest piranha in a hobbyists tank. I simply say this because it has been said over and over that the most fanatical piranha keepers are in Japan..and they are willing to pay top $ for fish.


japan this japan that. we always here about them but never see anything. hummm fish stories? you are way off based with your statement.[/quote]
Actually, as long as you can't back up with evidence that you actually have the largest Piraya in captivity, don't have it - no evidence, no solid claim: as simple as that...

But that doesn't take anything away from the fact that Frank is more than likely the largest piranha of the PFury community - that alone is quite something!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> I think it would be pretty naive to think a person on this site has the largest piranha in captivity. Many of the long time piranha keeper dont frequent the web sites so I would bet that this site represents a small portion of the piranha keepers around the world. Im not saying it isnt possible...just that if I was a betting man...I would put my $ on a Japanese keeper having the largest piranha in a hobbyists tank. I simply say this because it has been said over and over that the most fanatical piranha keepers are in Japan..and they are willing to pay top $ for fish.


japan this japan that. we always here about them but never see anything. hummm fish stories? you are way off based with your statement.[/quote]
Actually, as long as you can't back up with evidence that you actually have the largest Piraya in captivity, don't have it - no evidence, no solid claim: as simple as that...

But that doesn't take anything away from the fact that Frank is more than likely the largest piranha of the PFury community - that alone is quite something!








[/quote]







i know one thing with proof you can't keep a tiny ass manuelli alive.
wes


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i know one thing with proof you can't keep a tiny ass manuelli alive.
> wes


any need?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> i know one thing with proof you can't keep a tiny ass manuelli alive.
> wes


any need?








[/quote]

No, I don't think so, that wasn't really necessary...Jonas knows what he is doing.

Anyway whatever....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jaejae said:


> i know one thing with proof you can't keep a tiny ass manuelli alive.
> wes


any need?








[/quote]

No, I don't think so, that wasn't really necessary...Jonas knows what he is doing.

Anyway whatever....
[/quote]

If you're gonna bash someone, prepared to be bashed back.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

something tells me this thread is about to markedly change in demeanor.








we kicked japan's butt in WWII.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> If you're gonna bash someone, prepared to be bashed back.


Unless Im missing some of Jud's post on my screen I think your reading too much into it.

He was simply turning what Wes was saying round, so even there has been no posted evidence of anything larger than Frank there is also no evidence that it doesnt exist. Cant see how thats bashing?!

He even goes on to say that Frank is probably the largest on P-Fury, and praises this fact....now is that bashing too?


----------

